# signs, signs, everywhere a sign



## Rick18071 (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe I should get into the sign business.

2009 IBC

Let's see, if there is a enclosed accesable egress stairway with no sprinklers with area of refuge on landing;

1. illuminated exit sign at door to stairway IBC 1011.1

2. Tactile exit sign at same door IBC 1011.3

3. area of refuge sign at same door IBC 1007.9

4. "Shaftway" sign at same door IFC 507.2.2

5. "fire doors-do not block/keep closed" sign IFC 703.2.1

6. sign above drop cieling "fire wall" IBC 703.6

7. direction sign indicating other means of egress inside door on landing IBC 1007.10

8. directions of how to use 2-way communications sign on landing IBC 1007.8

9. Instruction sign on landing (no idea what this should say. maybe; put left foot

   in front of right foot then reverse, continue till out of building?) IBC 1007.1.1

10. Floor ID sign on door at landing IBC 1022.8

11. direction to exit discharge on door IBC 1022.8

12. illuminated exit sign at door at bottom of stairs

13. tactile exit sign same place

14. if this door is an entrance door, need a restroom directional sign IBC 2902.4.1

15. "Shaftway" sign outside of exit door

16. "firewall" sign inside shaft wall IBC 703.6

Did I leave any signs out?

Howabout an eleavator with standby power (accessable means of egress) with an area of refuge in a enclosed lobby, no sprinklers;

1. Illumminated exit sign outside lobby door IBC 1011.1

2. tactile exit sign at same door IBC 1011.3

3. area of refuge sign at same door IBC 1007.9

4. "fire door- do not block/keep closed" sign on each side of door IFC 703.2.1

5. "smoke barrier" sign above drop cieling above drop ceiling IBC 703.6

6. directional sign indiating other means of egrees sign inside lobby IBC 1007.10

7. directions for 2-way sign inside lobby 1007.8

8. Instruction sign (?) inside lobby 1007.1.1

9. "shaftway" sign by elevator door IFC 507.2.2

10. "Fire wall" sign above drop ceiling on wall of elevator shaft IBC 703.6

11 "smoke barrier" sign above drop ceiling on other walls IBC 703.6

12. "fire wall" sign on inside of elevator shaft IBC 703.6

13. special signs for elevators ANSI 407

14. "use stairs if fire" sign net to elevator IFC 607.2

15. might need a restroom directional sign in lobby IBC 2902.4.1

Did I get them all this time? I don't want to miss any.

Maybe ICC should have a cert for signs.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 17, 2010)

Re: signs, signs, everywhere a sign

"this door to remain unlocked whille building is occupied" parapharsed. Want to fix a code violation? Just put up a sign. Roof top HVAC electric panels 10" away from a parapet? No problem. Just put up a sign for a tie off area.

Signs... What a crock of ....


----------

